
Linux.org gets snapped - muzze85
http://www.linux.org
======
octosphere
Seems someone registered the domain again, presumably because `linux.org`
expired
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dtxoe8tVYAAldNm.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dtxoe8tVYAAldNm.jpg)

